# 2012 Cruze LT



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is a Cylinder 3 misfire code. How many miles? If under 100,000 this should be covered under the power train warranty.


----------



## bslayter (Apr 11, 2015)

39000 miles and I know what the code means, but I still don't trust the car after having the stabilitrack, service traction control lighting up all the time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This should be fully covered under the Power Train warranty then. It could be something as simple as a spark plug going bad (it happens) to the ignition rail failing (we've had a couple of those) to a bad injector (none of those that I'm aware of).

The stabilitrack and traction control warnings are red herrings - there is absolutely no reason for the stabilitrak and traction control to go off-line for this.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So ahhh what do you want us to do about your distrust of yer cruzen ?

We can call out the Smurfettes in Bikini's to go over yer engine and try to repair the cruzen , or you can take the cruzen to your Dealer and have them run down the possibilities thuroughly and complete all of the apropriate repairs under warranty ..

Let us know because me Smurfettes are on the waiting list of possible back patting and handkerchief handling duties !


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what were the results of the other trips for the Stabilitrak and Traction Control system failures?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Out of curiosity, what were the results of the other trips for the Stabilitrak and Traction Control system failures?


Especially since that's a known symptom of a bad negative ground cable. That's covered now.


----------



## bslayter (Apr 11, 2015)

No problem found.


----------



## bslayter (Apr 11, 2015)

I will mention that to them.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

bslayter said:


> Since yesterday my 2012 Cruze has been running poorly with the stabilitrack, service traction control lighting up. Had it checked for codes and its throwing a P303 code. The car has been serviced multiple times for the stabilitrack, service traction control lights coming on. I am starting to think Its a mistake buying this car, as I don't trust it after reading all the problems people are having with the Cruze.


In all honesty...I think the mistake is the dealer you are using.

Currently, they are instructed by Chevrolet to replace the negative battery cable if the customer has experienced stabilitrac/traction control warnings....period.....the problem does not have to be reproduced for warranty purposes.

So, right off the bat, you dealer has proven that they are not reading their service bulletins.

The code you are experiencing is of no value until the stabilitrac/traction control issue is resolved....this because any ground interruption can cause random codes to be thrown.

IMO, try another service facility......and if you are the original owner you should have recieved a letter about this ground cable issue.....find it and put it under someones nose at the selected dealer if they seem resistant.

You have a very good car that is being made to look bad by incompetent service departments.

Keep in touch,
Rob


----------



## bslayter (Apr 11, 2015)

I received the letter for that, but it came after I had already been to this dealership multiple times. The code is probably right on, as the car is running really rough right now.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Thinking about your situation this could be a bad coil pack . which is making the engine run awful . my advice have IT towed to a service dept. before the coil pack burns up .


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm sorry that you are having issue with your vehicle.

My Dad's Grand AM had all sorts of troubles and I remember how frustrating it was for my parents. I can't say if your Cruze is the fluke for being bad or if mine is the fluke for being good. I wouldn't blame you for wanting to go to another manufacturer but before you do so maybe contact GM corporate, explain your situation and see if their loyalty department might be able to get you into another Cruze for a reduced or no cost to retain your business. The worst they can say is no but maybe since your car is sounding like a lemon maybe they can help.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OP, since you have had multiple unresolved failures I recommend you PM our Chevy Customer Care account. They'll need your VIN and contact information. Tell them which dealership you've been going to and ask that they find a different dealership in your area. I agree with Robby that your current dealership isn't bothering to read the bulletins sent out by GM.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bslayter said:


> Since yesterday my 2012 Cruze has been running poorly with the stabilitrack, service traction control lighting up. Had it checked for codes and its throwing a P303 code. The car has been serviced multiple times for the stabilitrack, service traction control lights coming on. I am starting to think Its a mistake buying this car, as I don't trust it after reading all the problems people are having with the Cruze.


Hey Bslayter, 

You have every right to expect reliability with your Cruze, and I truly apologize for these current concerns. Please feel free to reach out to me in a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. I would be more than happy to look into this further for you, and provide additional information. Looking forward to your updates! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## calicruzinn (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello guys. I was reading though this because I recently started to have similar issues with the "Service Stabilitrak" code pop up every so often. My stereo turns off when this happens and there's times where I lose power steering. 

It's a 2013 LT. I bought it used with 46k miles from a Toyota dealer. Should I take it there or go to Chevrolet? Any other recommendations? Thanks guys.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

calicruzinn said:


> Hello guys. I was reading though this because I recently started to have similar issues with the "Service Stabilitrak" code pop up every so often. My stereo turns off when this happens and there's times where I lose power steering.
> 
> It's a 2013 LT. I bought it used with 46k miles from a Toyota dealer. Should I take it there or go to Chevrolet? Any other recommendations? Thanks guys.


Thats up too you but I would take it to your local Chevy dealer


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

calicruzinn said:


> Hello guys. I was reading though this because I recently started to have similar issues with the "Service Stabilitrak" code pop up every so often. My stereo turns off when this happens and there's times where I lose power steering.
> 
> It's a 2013 LT. I bought it used with 46k miles from a Toyota dealer. Should I take it there or go to Chevrolet? Any other recommendations? Thanks guys.


Unless you have a warranty with the Toyota dealership, I wouldn't take it there. But there is a service notice for electrical problems that the Chevy dealership should have. They should change out the battery negative cable.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

calicruzinn said:


> Hello guys. I was reading though this because I recently started to have similar issues with the "Service Stabilitrak" code pop up every so often. My stereo turns off when this happens and there's times where I lose power steering.
> 
> It's a 2013 LT. I bought it used with 46k miles from a Toyota dealer. Should I take it there or go to Chevrolet? Any other recommendations? Thanks guys.


Hey Calicruzinn, 

We strongly suggest bringing this to a preferred GM Dealership for further assistance, and we would be more than happy to provide you some in your location! We also want to look further into this for you. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage and contact information. Looking forward to hearing from you! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## calicruzinn (Mar 14, 2015)

Great. Thanks.


----------

